# I'm freaked out that I'm pregnant again!



## dovey (May 23, 2005)

I haven't missed a period yet, but I have a feeling that it's not going to come. Usually after I ovulate, my cm dries up right away. I ovulated about a week or so ago, and my cm is still white and creamy, just like it was when was pregnant with my two kids.

I feel really overwhelmed with the possibility. My partner would be royally pissed. He wanted to get a vasectomy, but I talked him out of it. We were using cycle beads and withdrawal as birth control. My two children are still breastfeeding, one of them nonstop. So I feel sort of nutritionally depleted right now. And to top it off, my partner is possibly out of his job in 6 months. My last pregnancy was complicated with high blood pressure, and I still don't know exactly why. I'm so worried that I won't be able to spend enough time with my 2 kids if another babe enters the picture. I'm having a hard time keeping my head above water with 2 children. I don't know how moms of many can do it....

Errgh. I haven't said anything to anybody yet. Just looking for some support.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

FWIW in my really long cycles with a split peak, I had creamy cm and didn't dry up as expected. I had fertile cm, but didn't ovulate (no temp rise), went back to creamy, and then finally fertile cm again and ovulated. So just keep an eye out for more fertile cm


----------



## Olerica (Nov 19, 2007)

Often stress or illness can extend your follicular phase. You should probably not BD until you have your period without a barrier, in the event you have not ovulated like the PP indicated.

The book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" is a great book for reference.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm sorry you are so stressed. I've been there- I really thought I was pregnant, and freaked out about how DH would react, etc, analyzed every different thing that seemed to be happening with my cycle that pointed to me being pregnant, and then I wasn't pregnant. I was so glad I didn't mention it to DH and get him stressed out too. So there is a possibility that you're not, because our cycles can play tricks on us- especially after having kids. The only thing you can really do is wait...I'll keep my fingers crossed that it all ends up like you want it to


----------



## dovey (May 23, 2005)

OK! Thanks for the words of wisdom. Maybe it is just an odd cycle. I really hope so. We won't BD w/o a barrier until the period.

I was having dreams last night about pregnancy tests - various kinds, some that were turning solid pink, some that had two lines, some with more...Not the most restful night! But I really appreciate your support. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## dovey (May 23, 2005)

Yay! I got my period yesterday! Thanks again for the support.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Maybe now you should let your DH get that vasectomy! Congrats on the arrival of AF!! Now, be careful


----------

